# عاجل لمدراء المشاريع..........أسعار حديثه لفريق إشراف بالموقع



## مهندسو المشاريع (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الزملاء الكرام

السلام عليكم

أبحث عن تكاليف فريق إشراف لمشروع بنية تحتيه أو مباني عامه للتخصصات التاليه:
- مدير مشروع ( موقع) = ريال / شهرياً
- مهندس معماري =
- مهندس مدني =
- مهندس كهربائي =
- مهندس ميكانيكي =
- مفتش معماري =
- مفتش مدني = 
- مفتش كهروميكانيكا =
- مساح =
-حاسب كميات =
- مجدول مشروع =
- مهندس طرق =
- سكرتير =
- اي تخصصات اخرى متوفر عنها معلومات

أرجو من كل من لديه جزء من معلومه أن يشارك بها من خلال إدارته للمشاريه السابقه أو الحاليه ولو كانت الأرقام تقريبياً ولكن يفضل أن تكون لمشاريع حديثه خلال سنتين ماضيه


مع تحيات أخوكم/ مهندس المشاريع


----------



## ابوسعاد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الحبيب لعدم تمكني من رفع المطلوب على ردي هذا تجد المطلوب على مشاركة جديدة باسم تكلفة فريق عمل مشروع بنية تحتية
واخي خدمات نحن موجودون معك


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 أكتوبر 2007)

حسب الخبرة ، المهم أقل راتب 4000 ريال


----------



## 3zobe (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مهندس المشاريع 
بالنسبه لاسعار الاشراف فهي تخضع للعديد من الاعتبارات ويمكن ان تكون متفاوته تفاوت كبير بحسب اشتراطات التعاقد و الخدمات الهندسيه المطلوبه , وعليه فلا يمكن اعتبار اي اسعار للاشراف دقيقه.
هل يشمل سيارات للموقع ؟
هل هناك متطلبات خاصه مثل بناء مكتب او استئجار مبنى ؟
موقع المشروع (المدينه) ؟
المؤهلات المطلوبه لكل شخص !
مستوى الجوده المطلوب !! 
الجنسيات المطلوبه ؟ هل هناك اشتراطات معبنه بخصوص الجنسيات ؟
الشروط الجزائيه في حالات الإخلال بالشروط ؟
وامور اخرى!
يسرني مساعدتك في ذلك بعد ايضاح هذه النقاط 
وشكراً


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل أبو سعاد
أشكر لك تجاوبك الكريم وبإنتظار المعلومات منك

الأخ 3zobe
شكرا على ملاحظاتك......ولكن ماذكرت قد يكون له تأثير على إجمالي قيمة عقد الإشراف وليس على تكلفة فريق الإشراف المباشره..... مثلا.... السيارات تكون ببند منفصل ومبلغ مقطوع شهريا ولا يدخل في حسبة تكلفة المهندسين....... وكذلك بناء المكاتب عادة تكون على المالك أو المقاول..... اما الجنسية والمؤهلات فنعم لها تأثيرها المباشر على تكلفة فريق الإشراف.

حاليا اعد دراسة تكلفة لمشروع..... وأود الحصول على تكلفة تقريبية لأفراد جهاز الإشراف مع الإعتبار ان الجنسيات عربية وشرق أسيويه.

شاكرا لكم تجاوبكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

لو تقصداخي الكريم الرواتب
التي تصرف شهريا 
فاعتقد تكون كالتالي
كمتوسط تقريبي 
باعتبار ان المشروع في حدود 15-20 مليون

- مدير مشروع ( موقع) = 9000ريال / شهرياً
- مهندس معماري = 6000
- مهندس مدني =6000
- مهندس كهربائي =4500 - 5000
- مهندس ميكانيكي =4500 - 5000
- مفتش معماري ( مشرف استلام اعمال = 3000 -3500
- مفتش مدني =3000 - 3500
- مفتش كهروميكانيكا = 3000
- سكرتير =2700

بالريال السعودي
تلك الرواتب بخلاف الاستحقاقات الاخرى كالسكن والانتقالات و و 
وتختلف باختلاف ان كان العمل جزئي ام طول الوقت
والمفترض هنا عمل دائم طول الوقت 8 ساعات/ يوم

وفي مدينة عاصمة وليست نائية


----------



## 3zobe (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*تكاليف جهاز الاشراف*

الاخ مهندس المشاريع 
نعم كل ماذكرته صحيح و لذلك فمن المهم جدا معرفة التفاصيل التي ذكرتها لكي يكون هناك تقدير تكلفه معقول , اضافة الى ماذكره الاخ نهر النييل من وجود المشروع في عاصمه او مدينه نائيه 
وعموما التكاليف التي ذكرها الاخ نهر النييل قريبه للواقع بشكل كبير ولكن لاحظ ضرورة زيادة حوالي 40 % من كل راتب وذلك لزوم الانتقالات وتذاكر السفر و بدل السكن وبدل الاجازه (في حال عدم دفع شهر الاجازه في العقد).
وعليه فإنه وحسب وجهة نظري فإن التكاليف ستكون كالتالي :
- مدير مشروع ( موقع) = 12600 - 14000 ريال / شهرياً
- مهندس معماري = ليس لدي فكره
- مهندس مدني =8400 - 10000
- مهندس كهربائي =8400 - 10000
- مهندس ميكانيكي =8400 - 10000
- مفتش معماري = ليس لدي فكره
- مفتش مدني =5000 
- مفتش كهروميكانيكا = 5000
- سكرتير =3500
كما اؤكد لك اني اطلعت على عقود استشاريه بضعف هذه الأسعار !! وذلك بسبب زيادة الطلبات والمؤهلات المطلوبه لكل فرد والتي تصل الى خبره 20 سنه في المجال المحدد منها 10 سنوات في ادارة المشروع وهي مؤهلات من الصعب جدا ان تجدها حالياً


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (27 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي العزيز نهر النيل
شكرا على الأسعار التي قدمتها...... وفعلا هي لمشاريع في حدود 20 مليون....أما المشروع الذي أقوم بدراسة تكاليفه فهو يتعدى 200 مليون

الاخ 3zobe
أشكرك على مشاركتك وتجاوبك....... ولكن الأسعار التي قدمتها أضربها في 3 حتى تصل إلى الأرقام الحالية للمشاريع الكبيره يعني 200 مليون فأكثر وإن كانت نفس تخصصات فريق الإشراف.


تمنيت أن لو كان احد المهندسين لديه عقد إشراف حديث لمشروع فوق 50 مليون لنعرف أخر الأسعار في سوق تصعد فيه التكاليف بشكل غير منطقي


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (28 أكتوبر 2007)

ابوسعاد قال:


> اخي الحبيب لعدم تمكني من رفع المطلوب على ردي هذا تجد المطلوب على مشاركة جديدة باسم تكلفة فريق عمل مشروع بنية تحتية
> واخي خدمات نحن موجودون معك





يا أبا سعاااااااد

لا أسكت الله لك حساًًًً........ نحن بإنتظار الأسعار الحديثه لديك


----------



## 3zobe (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

الاخ مهندس المشاريع 

بالنسبه للمشاريع ذات القيمه الكبيره فالتكاليف لاتتغير تغيراً كبيراً بوحدة الشهر انما الذي يتغير عادة هو عدد الموظفين المطلوب للمشروع وبالتالي القيمه الكليه للمشروع , قد يكون هناك متطلبات خاصه لمدراء المشاريع والمهندسين المتخصصين حسب المجال وهذا مايرفع الاسعار
بالنسبه لثلاثة اضعاف الاسعار التي وضعتها فإني اشك بوجود متطلبات خاصه جداً للعقد المذكور
او ان هناك احتكار للعقد من قبل عدة استشاريين وهو مايحصل عادة
عموما الاسعار التي وضعتها لك هي متوسط اكثر من 11عقد استشاري في احد القطاعات الحكوميه التي تتعامل في نفس المجال
وشكرا


----------



## alsaift (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز المشروع في اي دولة ومدينة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 أكتوبر 2007)

3zobe قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخ مهندس المشاريع
> 
> ...



كلام سليم 

لا تتغير الفئات المالية في المشروع
الا بنسب لا تتعدى ال 30% في اعلى الاحوال
حسب كبر المشروع او احتياجه للتخصص

ويظل الفرق في عدد العاملين وعدد فريق العمل بالاشراف على المشروع

وعموما
فكل ما نناقشه اشياء تقريبية
فليس في السوق محددات جامدة
لكن يخضع الامر للعرض والطلب والقبول والبحث عن المناسب

اشكركم جميعا​


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ alsaift
المشروع هو أعمال بنية تحتيه وتطوير أرض فوق مليون متر مربع في إحدى المدن الرئيسيه بالمملكة العربة السعودية. 


الإخوه 3zobe ونهر النيل

جزاكم الله خير على مشاركتكم. وإن كنت اختلف معكم لان وحدة الشهر تتغير فعلا بإختلاف حجم المشروع وقيمته فعلى سبيل المثال:
مشروع بتكلفة 20 مليون يمكن تعيين مدير مشروع بخبره 10 سنوات وبتكلفة 20 - 25 الف ريال شهريا

ولكن في حالة مشروع بقيمة 200 مليون ريال، قطعاً لن تقبل مؤهلات مدير المشروع السابق وترتفع إلى خبره 20 سنه بحد أدنى وبتكلفة 35 - 45 ألف ريال شهريا، وقيس هذا الوضع على بقية المهندسين الاخرين. لان المؤهلات المطلوبه تختلف من مشروع لاخر.

الأسعار المذكوره في المثال بناء على أسعار المكاتب الإستشاريه الكبرى في المملكة ني سعر وحاليا تسجل أعلى إرتفاع لها 

( وصلني سعر مفتش معماري / مدني = 15000 ريال سابقا 8000 ريال)
( وصلني سعر سكرتير لمدير المشروع = 10000 ريال سابقا 6500 ريال

هااااااا يا شباب تتغير التكاليف في وحدة الشهر او ما تتغير؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 أكتوبر 2007)

ما زلت في الحقيقة ارى ان التغير يكون في حدود 30% التي ذكرتها اعلاه
وهو سيتمثل في فروقات في رواتب مدير المشروع وبعض الرؤس الفنية
وهو ما يمثل ال 30% بالزيادة 
اما المهندس العادي والمشرف الفني (Inspector) و السكرتير وغيره فسيظل في حدود المدى الذي نتكلم عنه
وبالطبع فاننا نتكلم عن العموم والمنطقي وليس الخاص

فهناك مشروعات بصفات خاصة
قد يصل فيها راتب مدير المشروع الى 30 الف واكثر

ولقد عملت بمشروع اسكان التأمينات الاجتماعية بينبع الصناعية (187 مليون ر س) في 1998م وكان مدير المشروع براتب 10 آلاف ر س (Package) وكان مدير المشروع يأخذ ايضا 10 آلاف ر س ( Package) بمشروع آخر بقيمة 29 مليون بالرياض في 2001م ( مديرين مختلفين )
فالامور تقديرية تقريبية

وهذا يتوقف على 
تحديد الهيكل الاداري للمشروع 
وحجم فريق العمل
فهناك مشرروعات يكون فيها مدير مشروع ومعه مهندس الموقع ثم المشرف
وغيرها يكون مدير المشروع ثم مدير المواقع ثم مدير موقع ثم مهندس موقع وهكذا

وهنا تختلف الرواتب من هذا المدير الى ذاك, وبالطبع هذا يتوقف على حجم المشروع

اقصد
اننا حين نتكلم عن العموم فانني مقتنع بما ذكرته اعلاه في مشاركاتي السابقة
مع اختلاف القيمة الكلية باختلاف عدد العاملين بفريق العمل

لكن عن مشروع محدد
فيجب عرض تفاصيل المشروع وهيكله التنظيمي وحجم الاعمال ومدى احتياجه للتخصصات الدقيقة ومكانه وجنسية المهندس ( اجنبي او سعودي او عربي او شرق اسيوي ؟ ) و و و
لكننا نتكلم عن العام والعموم 

وهناك معيار ايضا يتحكم في رواتب العاملين بالمشروعات خلال السنتين اللتان طلبت التكاليف فيهما للمقارنة

وهو قيمة العقد المالي بين الاستشاري المشرف والمالك 
ومدى نجاح المكتب المشرف في توقيع عقد جيد ماليا 

ويظل المشروع الخاص له وضعية مالية خاصة

اما عن ان السكرتير يأخذ 10 آلاف فانني اصدقك فيما تقول بالتأكيد
لكنني لا اقتنع بان هذا هو السائد 
او ان هذا هو اجابة سؤال عن راتب سكرتير مدير مشروع 
بل 
هو من الغرائب التي تؤيد القواعد

اشكر لك حوارك اخونا الفاضل مهندسو المشاريع
​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جميل جدا .. طرح مهم وحوار ذو شجون

لا مزيد من الاضافه فقد كفيتم ووفيتم .. ومداخلتيي للاشاده بالموضوع والمداخلات .. وان كنتم في غنى عن الاشاده

فقط اضيف نقطة بسيطة ربما تثري الحوار .. ما رأيكم بإختلاف مبلغ الرواتب الحقيقية المقدمه للفرد عن ما نص عليه العقد او الاتفاق؟؟؟ بمعنى انه نص الاتفاق على وجود اربع مهندسين (مثلا لكل منهم راتب 5000 الاف) والواقع يقول ان الرواتب المدفوعه هي 3000 لكل منهم


----------



## 3zobe (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مهندس المشاريع
اتفق معك تماماً فيما ذكرت , وهذا ماذكرته في كل ردودي السابقه , ان تكاليف ورواتب فريق الاشراف تعتمد على المؤهلات المطلوبه , وهي ماتحدده كل جهه حسب معاييرها.
اما بخصوص قيمة المشروع , فهو معيار مهم لزيادة المؤهلات المطلوبه بالفعل.
كما ان هناك معايير اخرى لزيادة المؤهلات مثل طبيعة المشروع
مثال (مشروع محطات تحليه او تنقية مياه) : مثل هذه المشاريع وحتى لو كان حجمها صغير فهي تحتاج الى مؤهلات عاليه , ولذلك مهما قلت قيمة المشروع فستجد انك مضطر لوضع مؤهلات عاليه لمدير المشروع والمهندسين الاساسيين.
ولذلك فأنا أقترح ان تضع تفاصيل اكثر للمشروع المذكور والمؤهلات المطلوبه وسأعرضه على بعض الاشخاص المتخصصين في بعض المكاتب الاستشاريه لوضع تقييم للتكاليف ان رغبت ذلك.

الاخ نهر النيل 
اتفق معك تماماً في ماذكرت

الاخ ابو صالح 
هذا الوضع طبيعي جداً مادام ان الرواتب المدفوعه للموظفين لاتتعدا المبلغ المتفق عليه في العقد بشكل كبير , حيث يوجد العديد من التكاليف الأخرى غير المباشره والتي تحكم قيمه العقد ولمعرفة مااذا كان الراتب اقل بكثير من الموجود في العقد فيجب ان تحسب تكاليف الاستشاري بشكل دقيق لتشمل مايلي : 
- راتب الموظف
-البدلات التي يحصل عليها الموظف + مكافآت نهاية الخدمه + شهر اجازه سنوياً
-الرسوم المطلوبه على كل موظف (تأشيرة - تأمينات - رسوم اخرى)
-تكاليف المركز الرئيسي للمكتب الاستشاري يحمل جزء منها على الموظف
-تكاليف المدد غير المدفوعه والتي يضطر فيها الاستشاري ان يدفع راتب الموظف بدون عائد من الجهه المتعاقده (في نهايات العقود وبداياتها وفي حالات تغيير الموظف او استبعاده وغير ذلك ,,)
-تكاليف المخاطره المتعلقه بتوفير الموظفين وإحتمالات الغرامات وسحب العمل والتكاليف الجزائيه.
-تكاليف التمويل والتي تكون حين الاستشاري يدفع رواتب الموظفين بنهاية الشهر و تتأخر مستحقاته شهرين او ثلاثه او أكثر.
-أي تكاليف أخرى متعلقه بطبيعة العمل.
-الأرباح والتي لن تقل بأي حال من الاحوال عن 15%- 20%.


وشكرا


----------



## ابوسعاد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*ااسف على التأخير*

السلام عليكم جميعا
كيف احوالكم جميعا
مرفق ملف بأسعر رواتب عمالة مشروع قيمته 268 مليون وبحمد الله نحن اقل الاسعار وجاري ترسيته علينا وقد درست المشروع ومن ضمنه التكاليف الغير مباشرة المرفقة اكرر اسفي ولكن يعلم الله عدم قصدي .
وانتهز الفرصة بالرد على سؤال استاذنا ابوصالح والاجابة على سؤاله انه يوجد العديد من الجهات التي تقوم بمثل هذا العمل من تغيير الرواتب وهكذا ويوافق الموظف المسكين في معظم الاوقات لانه ماباليد حيلة وان كنت انا قد تعرضت لمحاولة فقط على تغيير ما كتب بعقدي ولكنني هددت بالعودة من اول يوم الى بلدي فما كان من الجهة المساومة الا التراجع ولايضيع حق ورائه مطالب


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*حلو والله مرة*



مهندسو المشاريع قال:


> الزملاء الكرام
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...


----------



## asw (2 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي 

المهم ليس قيمة الراتب فقط ، فالمهندس الكفؤ هو من يتحمل انهاء المشروع باقل تكلفة وبالمعايير المطلوبه وهذا المهندس (مدير المشروع) لايقبل بأقل من 15000 ريال صافي من غير البدلات والسكن .

وهناك وسيلة ممتازة لتحفيز العاملين وهو المكافآت اثناء المشروع وعند نهاية المشروع.

فالمهم إذا كان

المشروع _بالملايين_ ابحث عن مهندسين _بالملايين_ حتى لاتخسر _بالملايين_


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزى الله الجميع " نهر النيل " و " 3zobe" خيرh على طرحهم ومشاركتهم


أخي العضو المتميز جدا ابو صالح " سرى ليله ".

كما تعلم أن التكاليف الشهرية التي تدفع في العقد للإستشاري هي ليست فقط رواتب المهندسين ولكن تشمل البدلات + الإجازه + التأمينات + ربح المكتب الإستشاري + مصاريف إداريه

ودمتم بخير


----------



## عباديaaa (22 يناير 2009)

مشكووووورين على الطرح الحلوو وأسأل الله التوفيق لي ولكم يا أحبه


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (23 يناير 2009)

الشكر لله سبحانه ثم لجميع الأخوة المشاركين بالموضوع وخصوصا أخونا مهندسو المشاريع الذي أثاره

عموما نحن جميعا نحتاج لمثل هذه المواضيع القيمة لتعم الإستفادة لما فيه الخير لأمتنا العربية والإسلامية


----------



## FahadX (9 يناير 2010)

هل من الصحيح ان مدير المشروع الموظف بالجهة الحكومية يحق له راتب اضافي من الاستشاري بخلاف الراتب الذي يتقاضاه من الدولة؟


----------



## المهندس أبوتركي (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا لقد استفدت من هذا الطرح..........


----------



## ahmedafatah (10 يناير 2010)

طرح مفيد فعلا


----------

